# New bully pup owner. :)



## winwin

Hey guys, I just recently got a bully puppy and I'd like to ask a few questions. Aside from dog food and multivitamins, do I need to give my pup something else? Also, with regards to ear cropping, can you guys suggest a crop style that would look good on my pup? Thanks!


----------



## Bellaraemom

He's so cute! We are new owners also, so I have no food suggestions about that, but I really hope some people chime in and encourage you not to crop. 
They look so much cuter intact!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Check under health and nutrition stickies for food. There's a thread called food rating guide or chart. That should help you out.

As for crops there are lots of threads on here about that also. You want to find a vet and see pictures of their work that they've done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

Bellaraemom said:


> He's so cute! We are new owners also, so I have no food suggestions about that, but I really hope some people chime in and encourage you not to crop.
> They look so much cuter intact!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well they do look pretty cute now that he's still a puppy, but when he's already grown up, the ears just don't look right anymore, also I plane on showing him and cropped looks a lot better IMO. 

I was watching a dog fashion show in a mall and was forced to join cus all the people were coming near my pup, though all the other contestants were toy breeds, my pup won "most adorable" award. :roll:


----------



## winwin

Cain's Mom said:


> Check under health and nutrition stickies for food. There's a thread called food rating guide or chart. That should help you out.
> 
> As for crops there are lots of threads on here about that also. You want to find a vet and see pictures of their work that they've done.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did ask the vet for previous jobs and he seems to be doing good, also, I'm asking what would look good specifically on my puppy with his facial features.

As for the food, maybe my question wasn't so clear, I wasn't asking for any kind of dog food as I have a very limited choice where I live, I'm asking if I need other vitamins and supplements for my pup.


----------



## Cain's Mom

winwin said:


> I did ask the vet for previous jobs and he seems to be doing good, also, I'm asking what would look good specifically on my puppy with his facial features.
> 
> As for the food, maybe my question wasn't so clear, I wasn't asking for any kind of dog food as I have a very limited choice where I live, I'm asking if I need other vitamins and supplements for my pup.


Ingredients are what you'll want to look at. I personally use 4Health from Tractor Supply Co. It's grain free. Acana and Orijen are really good brands but a little more pricy. The guide as I stated above has lots of different brands listed in it also and I believe have grades a-f for them. People feed a variety of different food here. Some feed raw others do kibble. What kind of brands do you have available to you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

Cain's Mom said:


> Ingredients are what you'll want to look at. I personally use 4Health from Tractor Supply Co. It's grain free. Acana and Orijen are really good brands but a little more pricy. The guide as I stated above has lots of different brands listed in it also and I believe have grades a-f for them. People feed a variety of different food here. Some feed raw others do kibble. What kind of brands do you have available to you?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have:
lamb pro
alpo
optima(optimum)
vitality
natural balance
pedigree
breeder's choice
bow wow
holistic

That's all there is... But the local vet suggested i need to add some carbs to my pup's meal, because our climate here in the Philippines is much warmer and so the dogs burn more calories while moving and playing.


----------



## Cain's Mom

I think there's a few on here who use natural balance. And I think holistic isn't bad either. I haven't heard of the other brands though. You can look at the food rating chart and it can tell you how to rate the brands and pick out the best one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

If you have a local Tractor Supply Company, that's who sells the 4Health.

I am fond of the Medium crop, but if the vet is truly good they should be able to look at the dog and suggest what they think will work with the pup the best.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I like the crop on that adult dog and would go with that size on the pup. I like a short crop.


----------



## Aireal

med to short is what I would do for a bully pup. The crop on the adult in the last pic looks good. Super cute puppy, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## winwin

Cain's Mom said:


> I think there's a few on here who use natural balance. And I think holistic isn't bad either. I haven't heard of the other brands though. You can look at the food rating chart and it can tell you how to rate the brands and pick out the best one
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I'd do that, I'm leaning towards vitality and lamb pro, might give holistic a consideration if it really gives a lot more than the 2 for the price. From what I understand, here in our country, the dog food could contain a little grain and it would actually help since our climate is pretty hot and it gives energy. 



BullyGal said:


> If you have a local Tractor Supply Company, that's who sells the 4Health.
> 
> I am fond of the Medium crop, but if the vet is truly good they should be able to look at the dog and suggest what they think will work with the pup the best.


I'll see if we have that. 



Just Tap Pits said:


> I like the crop on that adult dog and would go with that size on the pup. I like a short crop.


DO you think this crop would look good on my pup?











Aireal said:


> med to short is what I would do for a bully pup. The crop on the adult in the last pic looks good. Super cute puppy, can't wait to see more pics.


I'll post more pics later, of him in the show.


----------



## winwin

I have a side question, cus I can't seem to find an explanation with pics anywhere, what part of the ear is the bell when cropping? Can anyone pls post pics? Thanks!


----------



## winwin

New pics of puppy from the Dog Fashion Show:
























By the way, his name really is Puppy. Unless someone else can suggest a better name. LOL
and he won "most adorable" award in this show.


----------



## BullHeaded

I would name him Ted. He looks like a Ted to me. But then again, Im odd about some things.


----------



## BullyGal

You could name him after the fashion show? Who sponsored it?


----------



## winwin

BullHeaded said:


> I would name him Ted. He looks like a Ted to me. But then again, Im odd about some things.


haha ted is nice but i want something unique that sounds good also.


----------



## winwin

BullyGal said:


> You could name him after the fashion show? Who sponsored it?


It was a local show and the name sounds weird. Haha


----------



## ChicoG

If Its earthborne holistic thats available for you. I would recommend that one.


----------



## iluvmypup

I feed my pup blue buffalo wilderness puppy. good on coat great for a meaty muscle-y dog, so I have been told, lots of proteins, make for some stinker farts and poos. but on my pup her muscle definition is very noticeable and do not work her out , she just lives life lounging from one day to the next


----------



## winwin

ChicoG said:


> If Its earthborne holistic thats available for you. I would recommend that one.





iluvmypup said:


> I feed my pup blue buffalo wilderness puppy. good on coat great for a meaty muscle-y dog, so I have been told, lots of proteins, make for some stinker farts and poos. but on my pup her muscle definition is very noticeable and do not work her out , she just lives life lounging from one day to the next


Unfortunately, we don't have blue buffalo. My pup likes Vitality more than the other 2, i might stick with it for a while. Until my puppy don't want to eat it anymore.


----------



## oslak

Good Looking pup you have, I would suggest a short crop (show crop) for your pup to give emphasis to his head.



winwin said:


> Hey guys, I just recently got a bully puppy and I'd like to ask a few questions. Aside from dog food and multivitamins, do I need to give my pup something else? Also, with regards to ear cropping, can you guys suggest a crop style that would look good on my pup? Thanks!


----------



## winwin

oslak said:


> Good Looking pup you have, I would suggest a short crop (show crop) for your pup to give emphasis to his head.


Thanks, what style should I do? Straight? With bell or no bell? Or the "devil" cut? I'm getting confused. Hahaha


----------



## BullyGal

oslak said:


> Good Looking pup you have, I would suggest a short crop (show crop) for your pup to give emphasis to his head.


You realize Short and Show are two different crops?


----------



## winwin

BullyGal said:


> You realize Short and Show are two different crops?


I only realized that after posting my reply. Haha I though he meant or.


----------



## Renzen

I like dogs with natural ears. But if you're determined, it's better to ask your vet which would look best on your dog.


----------



## BullyGal

Have you checked out this thread yet? http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html

Its got a lot of member's crop styles in it. I am a fan of the Medium Crop, in between and short and show crop.


----------



## winwin

Renzen said:


> I like dogs with natural ears. But if you're determined, it's better to ask your vet which would look best on your dog.


Yeah will do that also, he gave his suggestions but it would be better also if I could bring a pic I want so he has reference. 



BullyGal said:


> Have you checked out this thread yet? http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html
> 
> Its got a lot of member's crop styles in it. I am a fan of the Medium Crop, in between and short and show crop.


I think I might go with that also.  Thanks for the link!  The crop here would cost $60 at most including aftercare...


----------



## winwin

A follow up question, my puppy seems to not be as active as other puppies, when I call him he just walks to me, there are times he's hyper towards other people though.


----------



## Renzen

Has he been wormed? Make sure you check his stools, parasites can cause lack of energy in puppies. How is he eating? He might just be a lazy fellow. =]


----------



## winwin

Renzen said:


> Has he been wormed? Make sure you check his stools, parasites can cause lack of energy in puppies. How is he eating? He might just be a lazy fellow. =]


He just got dewormed a few day ago and his stool is clean. He's been eating well, 300g of vitality high energy dog food per day. He gained 700g in 7 days so he's now around 7.6kg. Well when I call him he just walks but when i throw a toy, he runs to it. I've been training him to jump and he jumps but he does not run with me. Haha


----------



## Renzen

Lol probably just a calm puppy then. =] I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## winwin

Renzen said:


> Lol probably just a calm puppy then. =] I wouldn't worry about it.


Haha I hope he gets livelier. I plan to go jogging with him soon.


----------



## lopez33

nice pup, hopefully he grows like the other adult dog in the picture butting noses with him..he looks nice


----------



## BullyGal

Mine is the same way. He's perfectly content with just laying in my lap all day. but gets hyper when its playtime. Just like human babies they need to sleep more than adults to. Sleeping, Eating and pooping lol


----------



## winwin

lopez33 said:


> nice pup, hopefully he grows like the other adult dog in the picture butting noses with him..he looks nice


Yeah, that's his dad. Haha I do hope so too, I just noticed that my pup kinda has a high rear, his brother doesn't. Now I'm feeling bad thinking I should've gone with the brother instead.


----------



## winwin

BullyGal said:


> Mine is the same way. He's perfectly content with just laying in my lap all day. but gets hyper when its playtime. Just like human babies they need to sleep more than adults to. Sleeping, Eating and pooping lol


Yeah, well i do hope he can do some jogging with me then some weight training later on.


----------



## winwin

Here are some pics of puppy I took this morning to show his back, not sure if it's normal for bullies or puppy has a high rear or just need to work on his posture.


----------



## GottilineOtto

Looks pretty good to me are you going to crop?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

GottilineOtto said:


> Looks pretty good to me are you going to crop?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, hopefully this week, it gets more and more expensive as the puppy grows bigger.  so his back is ok? It's not high?


----------



## GottilineOtto

Yea some charge according to age or size..I went with a medium in between short and show..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

GottilineOtto said:


> Yea some charge according to age or size..I went with a medium in between short and show..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Probably what I will be going for also.  With a slight curve, not the straight cut nor the S cut. 

He is 3months and 2 days old by the way.


----------



## oslak

winwin said:


> Yeah, hopefully this week, it gets more and more expensive as the puppy grows bigger.  so his back is ok? It's not high?


Who is going to do your pups ears?


----------



## winwin

oslak said:


> Who is going to do your pups ears?


A vet hear in Tacloban City, I saw 1 of his crops and it turned out really well, very clean and both ears looks symmetric.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

He isn't stacked correctly. This is how he should be stacked when taking a side shot. He seems to have decent turn in stifle though.


----------



## Echo4delta

I feed my pup iams for pups, vitamins at Walmart that's cost $6 for 90 pills. My dogs ears are crop straight/short. due to its head is still growing, so his ears will set perfectly once his head is to it's full size.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Look at multiple crops someone has done. If they truly take pride in their work they will have plenty of crops for you to see and compare. I always do a short crop to short short crop. I hate ears though.


----------



## winwin

Echo4delta said:


> I feed my pup iams for pups, vitamins at Walmart that's cost $6 for 90 pills. My dogs ears are crop straight/short. due to its head is still growing, so his ears will set perfectly once his head is to it's full size.
> View attachment 20313
> View attachment 20321
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the pics. And yeah I'm also going for a crop between show and short but I'm gonna make it a bit rounded and not too straight. 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Look at multiple crops someone has done. If they truly take pride in their work they will have plenty of crops for you to see and compare. I always do a short crop to short short crop. I hate ears though.


Here's what I'll bring to the vet. Aside from the previous 1 I posted for the crop.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Before and after picture of one of my dogs.... It is a little longer than what I normally like but he is still young and once his head pops some more it'll be perfect. When you go short you don't have to worry about taping and such.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love the person who does my crops. He literally had his ears cropped the day before these professional pics were taken and they stood up automatically and no crust or blood afterward. I just photoshopped the ears later since I used these pics on his first banner. He was 4 months here.


----------



## winwin

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love the person who does my crops. He literally had his ears cropped the day before these professional pics were taken and they stood up automatically and no crust or blood afterward. I just photoshopped the ears later since I used these pics on his first banner. He was 4 months here.


Well he certainly did a good job.  the vet I'm about to see didn't do too many bullies but he did a lot of pitbulls before when they were the trending thing here in the Philippines. As for his bully crop, I think he's not too shabby.

This is the vet's work:

















A question though, how do you make the ears face forward as opposed to facing the sides? What I mean is like the white pup compared to this latest pic?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Awww I know that dog. He died a few months after that crop though  Not from anything crop related.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It all depends on how much bell the vet leaves.


----------



## winwin

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awww I know that dog. He died a few months after that crop though  Not from anything crop related.


You might have mistaken him for another dog, he's still alive right now, I just saw him since he's in the same City I'm currently in. 

With regards to the bell, more bell means it faces forward or is it the other way around?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

winwin said:


> You might have mistaken him for another dog, he's still alive right now, I just saw him since he's in the same City I'm currently in.
> 
> With regards to the bell, more bell means it faces forward or is it the other way around?


I would get a short or show crop NO BELL. I think bells looks weird. Too much ear left.


----------



## winwin

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I would get a short or show crop NO BELL. I think bells looks weird. Too much ear left.


The white bully I posted, was that with bell or no?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

She looks to have some bell but its hard to tell from that angle and I don't have my contacts in (which is why I thought that other dog you posted was one that belonged to my friend over there my bad). I'll take another look when I get on my ipad or you may have to wait until I put in my contacts tomorrow morning lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Definitely take in a better picture of the crop you want... Front and side shots so that whoever is cropping will fully understand what you want.


----------



## winwin

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Definitely take in a better picture of the crop you want... Front and side shots so that whoever is cropping will fully understand what you want.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## winwin

Guys a question regarding Acana, which Acana should I feed my pup? puppy large breed?


----------



## ames

These dogs aren't large breeds. That's best for dogs over 100lbs. Most dogs if they have an allergy it grain or hikes related so I always say go with something else and then if you switch up you in the future could see if there are changes. I feed the regionals Acana Pacifica and its great.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## winwin

ames said:


> These dogs aren't large breeds. That's best for dogs over 100lbs. Most dogs if they have an allergy it grain or hikes related so I always say go with something else and then if you switch up you in the future could see if there are changes. I feed the regionals Acana Pacifica and its great.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I don't think the regionals areavailable here. I think only the classics. If I mix the large and small breed, will that make it medium breed? What's the disadvantage of feeding large breed to a medium one?

With regards to allergy, I don't think he has any since i went through Alpo, optimum and currently on vitality now and so far no allergies. 

In the Acana website, it says their large breed dog food is for dogs over 25kg.


----------



## Ashley

Cute boy u got there he's adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

